# ...



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah it would work. try not to get over 20 yds away tho


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

Alright thanks.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else have opions on this?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

When you get it, make sure everything is tight and held together well. When I bought mine I just started shooting it, and thought that it was ridiculously inaccurate, but then found that I just had to tighten the bolt that held the bow across the mounts on the pistol. After that, I could hit a Coke can at 30-40 feet or so pretty consistently. It would be fun to try it on some rabbits, definitely, but they don't have broadheads, so make sure you take good vital shots, and only in the chest. The head isn't a good target for any bow weapon.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

If you hit it in the vitals not more than 20yds, most of the time they drop on the spot.


----------

